# con la laurea in tasca



## Valexcrash

Qualche mese fa, in un esame scritto di spagnolo, mi è capitata un'espressione che ho dovuto tradurre letteralmente perchè proprio non sapevo come renderla in modo corretto. La frase, più o meno, era questa:

"Maria, con una laurea in tasca, lasciò la sua città." 

Inteso non nel senso che fisicamente ha la laurea in tasca, ma che, possiamo dire, ha una laurea conseguita e messa da parte.

Questo "in tasca" io l'ho tradotto erroneamente "en el bolsillo", sapendo che era sbagliato e nel foglio l'errore era solamente segnato, non c'era la correzione. Qual è la forma corretta?


----------



## scorpio1984

Allora, secondo questa frase "in tasca" si potrebbe tradurre come "a sus espaldas", credo che sia l'espressione equivalente, ma io non lo direi. Sarebbe:

María, con una diplomatura/licenciatura a sus espaldas, dejó su ciudad.

Ma io direi:

María, una vez se hubo licenciado/una vez licenciada, dejó su ciudad.


spero di essere utile,

a presto!


----------



## Elianor

scorpio1984 said:


> Allora, secondo questa frase "in tasca" si potrebbe tradurre come "a sus espaldas", credo che sia l'espressione equivalente, ma io non lo direi. Sarebbe:
> 
> María, con una diplomatura/licenciatura a sus espaldas, dejó su ciudad.
> 
> Ma io direi:
> 
> María, una vez se hubo licenciado/una vez licenciada, dejó su ciudad.
> 
> 
> spero di essere utile,
> 
> a presto!


Tu traducción está bien, es que pienso que así se pierde el matiz de seguridad que hay en la frase idiomatica “avere in tasca” en italiano.

Es como decir que María se marcha de la ciudad porque está segura de encontrar trabajo (por ejemplo) debido al hecho que ahora tiene una licenciadura.
María, entonces, no deja la ciudad simplemente después de licenciarse, sino justamente *porque* se ha licenciado.

No sé si me explico, perdona mi español.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, "en el bolsillo" è sbagliato perché in spagnolo si riferisce alle persone e significa, più o meno, averle "in pugno" o accattivarsele. 

bolsillo (WR)
meterse o tener a alguien en el bolsillo loc. col. Ganarse sus simpatías y voluntad.

Per sottolineare il merito della conquista della laurea si potrebbe usare la locuzione spagnola "en su haber".

María, con una licenciatura en su haber, se fue de la ciudad en busca de trabajo.

Ripeto, non è la traduzione di "in tasca" ma rende l'idea del merito.


----------



## scorpio1984

Elianor said:


> Tu traducción está bien, es que pienso que así se pierde el matiz de seguridad que hay en la frase idiomatica “avere in tasca” en italiano.
> Es como decir que María se marcha de la ciudad porque está segura de encontrar trabajo (por ejemplo) debido al hecho que ahora tiene una licenciadura.
> María, entonces, no deja la ciudad simplemente después de licenciarse, sino justamente *porque* se ha licenciado.
> No sé si me explico, perdona mi español.


 
*N*o te preocupes, tu castellano es muy bueno, lo que pasa es que no sé si te acabo de entender, pero no por una questión de idioma. Entonces, según tú, no te gusta la traducción que he hecho? cuál de las dos, más concretamente?, porque he dado dos sugerencias... 

*S*egún lo que dices, entonces, creo que de las dos opciones que he dado, la más acertada debe ser la de "a sus espaldas", no?


----------



## Valexcrash

Perfecto, gracias! 
En este caso, por el contexto de la frase, es màs correcta la traducciòn que me aconseja scorpio1984, pero gracias tambièn a vosotros porque acabo de aprender nuevos sentidos de frases con "bolsillo".


----------



## scorpio1984

ursu-lab said:


> Sì, "en el bolsillo" è sbagliato perché in spagnolo si riferisce alle persone e significa, più o meno, averle "in pugno" o accattivarsele.
> 
> bolsillo (WR)
> meterse o tener a alguien en el bolsillo loc. col. Ganarse sus simpatías y voluntad.
> 
> Per sottolineare il merito della conquista della laurea si potrebbe usare la locuzione spagnola "en su haber".
> 
> María, con una licenciatura en su haber, se fue de la ciudad en busca de trabajo.
> 
> Ripeto, non è la traduzione di "in tasca" ma rende l'idea del merito.


 
yo "en su haber" no lo he oído mucho, yo usaría "a sus espaldas", ¿qué te parece?


----------



## Elianor

scorpio1984 said:


> según lo que dices, entonces, creo que de las dos opciones que he dado, la más acertada debe ser la de "a sus espaldas", no?


Sí, exactamente.
No había leído bien lo que habías escrito.


----------



## scorpio1984

Elianor said:


> Sí, exactamente.
> No había leído bien lo que habías escrito.


 
ok, grazie!


----------



## Neuromante

Pues lo que escribiste en el examen está perfecto. De hecho, para el contexto de dejar la ciudad por que ya tiene un título universitario no creo que haya otra opción mejor.

Lo de "a sus espaldas" se usa para algo que se ha superado (1), que se deja atrás (2) o que es una carga (3).
1 María, con una bronconeumonía atípica a sus espaldas, dejó la ciudad
2 María, con una historia de amor fallida a sus espaldas, dejó la ciudad.
3 María, con una familia que mantener a sus espaldas, dejó la ciudad.
María, con una licenciatura en el bolsillo, dejó la ciudad
Jamás diría que la licenciatura está a sus espaldas


----------



## Valexcrash

Yo no creìa que fuera correcto.
Entonces se puede decir? En el examen me lo borraron porque era incorrecto. A lo mejor no les gustò


----------



## Neuromante

Claro que se puede decir, es la forma más apropiada. ¿Tú profesor es español o italiano? Porque, si es italiano, a lo mejor cree que es una traducción literal (Que lo fue, dicho sea de paso) y la tiene borrada de sus recursos idiomáticos.


----------



## 0scar

María, _ahora con un diploma_, dejó la ciudad.


----------



## Valexcrash

La profesora es italiana, y el profesor es catalàn.
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## vividem

Io concordo con Neuromante

Con una carrera en el bolsillo, María dejó la ciudad.


----------



## honeyheart

Mi sugerencia: *"... con un título universitario en sus manos... "* (también en este caso se entiende en sentido figurado, o sea, no es que va con el "pergamino" en las manos, sino que se diplomó y posee el grado académico).


P.D.: 





Valexcrash said:


> nel foglio l'errore era solamente segnato, non c'era la correzione.


¿Perdón?  ¿Qué manera de enseñar es ésa? Tenías y tenés que pedirles a tus profesores que te expliquen por qué tu traducción está equivocada (según ellos), y cuál es (según ellos) la traducción correcta.  ¿Cómo se supone que vas a aprender si no?


----------



## Valexcrash

No me lo digas a mì, porque no lo sè. Lo importante es que no son todos asì.
Puede ser que habìa demasiada gente y demasiados exàmenes que tenìan que ser corregidos y el tiempo era muy poco. 
A mì me pareciò muy extraño porque la profesora es una mujer muy meticulosa y atenta, y yo estaba segura de que iba a encontrar la correcciòn.


----------



## alebg2

Yo no soy español nativo y puede que me equivoque, pero quisiera proponer otra alternativa:

María, con una licenciatura en el cajón, se fue de su ciudad.

No sé si es correcta-reitero-no soy español, es que me parece que hace unos meses mi profesora de español utilizó esta espresión para traducir "una laurea in tasca", en el sentido de una licenciatura que uno ha conseguido pero no le sirve para nada..Creo que eso es precisamente lo que Valexcrash quiere saber, es decir "non nel senso che fisicamente ha la laurea in tasca, ma che ha una laurea conseguita e messa da parte" ¿no? No sé si es correcto, espero que alguien me corrija si no lo es..


----------



## Neuromante

Pues la forma que propone Alebg también es correcta. Quizás es la misma profesora y no sabe otra. O pretende que sus alumnos hablen el español más alejado del italiano que pueda conseguir.


Honey, por favor: Cuando uses variantes verbales que solo existen en Argentina, y que todo el mundo hispanoparlante sabe que es así, deberías señalarlo. Son localismos.


----------



## honeyheart

Neuromante said:


> Honey, por favor: Cuando uses variantes verbales que solo existen en Argentina, y que todo el mundo hispanoparlante sabe que es así, deberías señalarlo. Son localismos.


¡¿Qué?!
No sé de qué hablás, ¿qué variante verbal?, ¡¿verbal?!

Neuro, por favor: cuando hagas alusión al comentario de otro usuario, deberías citarlo (sólo hay que oprimir su respectivo botón "quote"), y *resaltar* en él la sección a la que hacés referencia.  No tengo el don de leer mentes, mucho menos a distancia.


----------



## Neuromante

No quise hacerlo para no parecer ofensivo, un ejemplo de parecerlo y, a lo mejor no ser la intención, es lo de explicarme como se pone una cita en el foro. Además, el localismo salta a la vista. 

Tenías y *tenés*

No hace falta leer mentes para saber a que me refiero, me parece a mi.


----------



## honeyheart

Bueno, ya veo.

Lo que no entiendo es el motivo de tu observación en esta oportunidad, cuando no es la primera vez que uso mi variante verbal vernácula.  Sin ir más lejos, en mi post anterior hay un "hablás" y un "hacés".  Y no puedo estar aclarando, cada una de las veces, que es una conjugación alternativa del español típica de este país, porque además para algo al registrarnos en el foro se nos solicita que especifiquemos cuál es la variante de idioma que hablamos.  Basta con leer lo que figura en "Native language", arriba a la derecha de todos los posts.  Entonces prefiero no menospreciar la inteligencia y los conocimientos de otros usuarios, y a lo sumo esperar a que ellos mismos pregunten al respecto, si tienen alguna duda sobre lo que escribo.



P.D.: Aprovecho la conmemoración de este 12 de octubre para rendir homenaje a la noble y valiente tribu de los Quilmes, de la que toma su nombre mi querida ciudad.


----------



## Neuromante

Simplemente, no voy a estar señalándolo siempre.

Tus argumentos no tienen ninguna base, por cierto.


----------

